

 What really happened on the Deepwater Horizon? - hocaoglv
http://www.csb.gov/videos/deepwater-horizon-blowout-animation/

======
ihnorton
Here is a more informative summary from the agency: [http://www.csb.gov/csb-
board-approves-final-report-finding-d...](http://www.csb.gov/csb-board-
approves-final-report-finding-deepwater-horizon-blowout-preventer-failed-due-
to-unrecognized-pipe-buckling-phenomenon-during-emergency-well-control-
efforts-on-april-20-2010-leading-to-environmental-disaster-in-gulf-of-mexico/)

